# Grey fox



## E.J. (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome mount....I love grey foxes...have a couple hides from trapping


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks E.J.


----------



## hoytgirl4 (May 23, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Naulte (Nov 1, 2012)

Cool little animal!


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks good. I've always found foxes to be the toughest mounts to look nice. Something with the eyes it seems like. You did a great job!


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

That’s awesome


----------



## kraze_archer (May 1, 2017)

good looking mount.


----------



## x59121 (Dec 12, 2018)

looking good!


----------



## ndangelo (Mar 11, 2019)

Very regal for the animal


----------



## Joey C. (Aug 26, 2014)

Real nice job


----------



## packgoat (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done, hide color is amazing, pedestal is perfect.

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Pretzel (Dec 12, 2008)

really nice


----------



## Buffalo Jake (Apr 23, 2019)

Like the habitat!


----------



## Bigtoeballew (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice perched mount!


----------



## azelkhunter12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks awesome. Been collecting grey furs this season and am plannng on doing a coat maybe


----------



## orionthehunter (May 8, 2012)

sweet


----------



## WingShooter86 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Very Nice.


----------



## wfo archer (Mar 16, 2010)

cool mount


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Like that!


----------



## Big Guns (Nov 18, 2008)

On my mount bucket list!


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

sweet mount. What a great little display piece.


----------



## Stubby3 (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice bushy tail. Pretty cool mount


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

Beautiful job!


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

awesome


----------



## Jzoch (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks good!!


----------



## sdwalker98 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## mikesven (Sep 23, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## nbavf6 (Oct 24, 2019)

Grays are so cool, if only i could see one in the field. Just on cameras...


----------



## lbailey_1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

awesome


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------

